# Squirrels ate my railroad ties.



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

A quick search of this forum shows that that there is nothing new about squirrels chewing through RR track ties. I've had track in the garden for 6 years, and this is the first time the little buggers attacked my track.










Does anyone have a squirrel eliminator? Firearms are not allowed in my neighborhood. Deed Restrictions.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Or it could be tie mites







. Never seen this even with all the squirrels I have, You must be adding some delicious type of spray to your RR. Later RJD


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

I can give you a few cats ( wife will never miss a couple) they work great.


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 02 May 2010 06:11 PM 
I can give you a few cats ( wife will never miss a couple) they work great. 
That's a case where the cure is worse than the problem.









I was thinking something more along the lines of RR ties made from rat poison.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

How about Pepper spray on your ties?


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I had the same thing happen to me. I'm just glad that they were satisfied with just those, as they haven't eaten any more.

Maybe two ties is all they're ever allowed to eat in a layout? 











We tried pepper spray on some plants; the squirrels apparently thought it was a flavor enhancer.


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

THEY DID THAT TO MINE TOO!!!!! I retaliated with a BB gun and a Dog for the job....


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I buy mine off with peanuts!


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Sailor Don, I have found that a Rat Terrier in the garden keeps everything away, squirels, cats, snakes, lizards, birds and any thing else that gets in my yard. Problem solved. So what happenned to the RF track you were going to get in Austin? Steaming at Steve's tomorrow.
John


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Like the guy above said I buy this guy with a load of peanuts and he handles the rest for me!!!! Hah LOL Regal


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By jfrank on 03 May 2010 08:36 AM 
Sailor Don, I have found that a Rat Terrier in the garden keeps everything away, squirels, cats, snakes, lizards, birds and any thing else that gets in my yard. Problem solved. So what happenned to the RF track you were going to get in Austin? Steaming at Steve's tomorrow.
John
Just like a cat, too much trouble to take care of.

The Austin track deal went "South". The track was riveted to the elevated stainless steel deck. I think it would have taken 10 hours or more to disassemble unless you did a "hatchet job". Or maybe a chop saw. It was a no-win situation.

Steamin' at Steve's tomorrow sounds good. I'll try to make it.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 03 May 2010 07:41 AM 
I buy mine off with peanuts! 

Worth the price! This one got between me and a Rattlesnake. He was throwing dirt at it!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought they always went for the tenmille ground throws.


----------

